# Lost photo's on frozen and reset I Pad



## gary (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope someone can help.

A friend recently visited the Galapagos Islands and loaded all his photo's onto an Ipad 2 and deleted his photos off from the SD cards. When he arrived home his Ipad froze and it was taken to an apple shop and they re-set it and he has now lost all the photo's. Is there any way he can retrieve his photo's from the Ipad or from the SD cards. The apple shop were not sympathetic and would not offer any help.
Thanks Gary


----------



## DCM1024 (Feb 26, 2013)

If he has not overwritten the files on the sd cards, he may be able to use the manufactuere's recovery software to retrieve them. Good luck!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2013)

Restoring an iPad/iPhone deletes all the photos - normally, one would sync the device before the Restore, which would back up the images. Unfortunately, your friend seems to have put all his eggs in a very fragile basket. 

The advice to try recovery software on the card(s) is worth a try - he should stop using them immediately and try to recover from them (if he used them for multiple shooting sessions on the trip and filled them up, only the last set will likely be recoverable.

Personally when I travel, I take a laptop and several 64 GB USB thumb drives - those are cheaper backup solutions than extra CF/SD cards. The thumb drives and the laptop are carried separately, so I have duplicate backups if I need to reuse the memory cards.


----------



## gary (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll let him know.


----------

